# Faith moderating passion



## MW (Mar 1, 2008)

William Perkins:



> Heb. 11:23, By faith ... they were not afraid of the king’s commandment.
> 
> See here this godly boldness, in not overmuch fearing the king’s commandment, is made a work of faith. Whence we learn, that true faith in the promises of God doth serve to moderate a man’s affections. There is no man, but if he be left to himself, he will go too far in the sway of his affections: experience showeth that many through anger and joy have lost their lives; some for fear have forsaken religion, and sorrow hath cost many a man his life. Yea, any affection, if it be not moderated and stayed, will bereave a man of his senses, and make him a beast, and no man.
> 
> But behold the use and power of true faith – it serveth to mitigate a man’s affection; so as if a man be angry, it shall be with moderation: and so we may say of fear, joy, hatred, or any other affection; faith will assuage and stay the rage thereof. For undoubtedly, Moses’ parents might have been overwhelmed with fear of Pharaoh’s tyranny and cruelty, but that God gave them faith, which did moderate this fear. There is none of us, but if we look well into ourselves, we shall see that we are excessive in many affections; sometime in fear, sometime in anger, sometime in sorrow, and such like. Now, would we know how to bridle these strong passions? Then get true faith: it is the means whereby a man may moderate and stay the rage of his affections, so as they shall not break out into extremity. Is a man angry? Why, if he have faith, he will bridle his anger. Is he sorrowful? Yet it is in measure; and so for the rest, faith will rule them all and yet extinguisheth none. Which should greatly provoke us to labour for true faith, seeing it is of such use and power in the stay of our affections.


----------



## Herald (Mar 1, 2008)

Matthew, Perkins gives a similar take as Manton on this chapter.

Perkins:



> Whence we learn, that true faith in the promises of God doth serve to moderate a man’s affections.



Manton:



> Natural affections sanctified are subservient and useful to faith; grace doth not abolish nature, but perfect it. We are to obey God against our natural affection; as by faith Abraham offered his son Isaac; nature was against it. And we are to obey God with natural affection...



Good stuff.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 1, 2008)

Great words - very edifying - and much needed - thank ya'll! 

Do you think this is applicable to:



> 1 Corinthians 7:4-6
> 
> 4The wife does not have authority over her own body, but the husband does; and likewise also the husband does not have authority over his own body, but the wife does.
> 
> ...


----------

